# Open XMOD Tournament,3/12/05, Warren Ohio



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

North East Micro Association-Open XMOD Tournament and Competion!
March 12, 2005 - Son's of Italy#2356 -2261 N. Park Ave.-Warren, Oh.
RCP track and AMB timing-Food and Beverages- INDOORS!
3 classes- STOCK-Stage 2 "Anything authorizied by Radio Shack"- "OPEN".
$5.00 Entry per class.
Trophies for "Top Qualifier" -"Best of Show" -"Top Competitor"
Contact [email protected] (330) 847-7779
Thanks for letting me post!

Radio Shack Representative On Site!!


----------

